# maternity exemption



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi

I am after some advice. I have just had my positive pregnancy test from my clinic today. i am on clexane and crinone and need to get a prescription from my GP. While my GP is happy to write the prescription he says I have to see the midwife for the exemption certificate, but the women on reception won't make me an appointment with her until I am gone 8 weeks. I am pretty sure I have read online that I cannot claim free prescriptions unless the form is signed.

i still have the mobile number of the midwife i saw with dd (i have checked she is still based at my surgery)...would it be out of order for me to contact her direct?

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't contact her directly, just in case she's changed teams or something. However, if you tell the pharmacist that you are pregnant and write on the back of your certificate, they will soon get the confirmation at the prescription headquarters, so you won't have to pay. As the gp will have put you in the system for maternity, the hospital will soon let the prescription pricing authority know that you are pregnant and they will send you an exemption card in the post,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, she hasn't changed teams as I checked when I spoke to reception today, and I'm pretty sure the GP hasn't done anything, but I will call into the surgery again tomorrow and see if I can speak to someone.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, there's nothing anyone would be able to do before you need your prescription, it's just a case of waiting for your card. As I said though, just fill in the back that you are pregnant, there shouldn't be an issue,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi piepig

Ask the surgery for the rom fill it in yourself then leave it ith them for signing. The Gp can sign it or they will ask midwife to sign it. 

But EmilyCailin is right if you tell pharmacist you pregnant they should sort it out for you. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

All sorted now, thanks for your help Emily and Kaz


----------

